
Betelhem Dessie: A 19-Year-Old Tech Genius Coding at Ethiopia’s First AI Lab - xnorcode
https://codepeople.io/betelhem-dessie-tech-genius-coder-at-ethiopias-ai-lab/
======
oriettaxx
The pic with developers has been taken in
[http://www.iceaddis.com/](http://www.iceaddis.com/) a great co-working place
(I normally do not like co-working place: to many so called western digital
nomads just uploading dumb youtube videos, but this is different: almost all
locals, really smart guys: I mean _really_ )

I am 100% positive on the fact that many EU based IT companies will have a
base in Ethiopia in the near feature: almost same timezone, perfect English
(in Ethiopia when you are around 16 anything in school starts to be in
English: which is not that good, really, but you end up with access to good
books and with graduates talking great English); but also great winter (Addis
is a plateau, over 2500mt high, so no mosquitoes, no malaria at all, no need
air conditioning, and every day sunny as june in Europe): any IT companies
will love to have a base there!

the only problem is politics (here, too!): the government do not probably have
instruments to control what is going on in the internet, as a result they just
turn internet off when needed (and when I mean off, I mean OFF! and for days):
election are coming, so watch out!

------
oriettaxx
btw, how do you bypass the "Blocked because of Ad Blocker"? I did whitelist
the website but I am still unable to see the content (and I am not going to
uninstall my Ublock ;)

